# 64412 or 20610



## nyyankees (Feb 4, 2010)

quick one here:
"A 25 gauge needle was then inserted perpendicular and caudally to a depth of 1cm midway between the upper and middle third of the posterior border of the right-sternocleidomastoid muscle....a therapeutic solution was injected".

I say 64412 but we have BOTH 20610 and 64412 on the superbill. Any input appreciated..


----------



## hgolfos (Feb 4, 2010)

nyyankees, 

I'm pretty iffy on both of those codes.  Your sample dictation mentions the sternocleidomastoid muscle would this not be a trigger point injection?  64412 is a nerve injection, and 20610 is a large joint injection, but I don't see any mention of either a nerve or a joint there.  20552 trigger point injection 1 or 2 muscle groups is probably the code I would use.


----------



## nyyankees (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes trigger point could be the one...thanks


----------

